

Show HN: The San Francisco Office of Lumosity - alexkehr
http://www.name.com/blog/general/cool-offices/2014/07/cool-office-the-san-francisco-office-of-lumosity/

======
heyimwill
If you like this kind of content, check out TechCrunch Cribs:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLHRxVckaE8dawZGx5QRtt...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLHRxVckaE8dawZGx5QRttMt19X-lN7K4t)

------
n2j3
The San Francisco Temple of Hipster Geekery! Deep V-necks and impeccably
trimmed beards included. To be honest, I wouldn't mind working there.

